# Gulf Shores fly fishing?



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I have fly fished the beach at Navarre but I have never been to Gulf Shores. Is there some beach fishing where the sun tunas do not frequent? Where is a good place to start? Are there any flats to wade? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna be kinda crowded. Head down Fort Morgan. Less people.


----------



## flysmallie (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never had a problem doing it in Gulf Shores, just walk right out from the condo and let it fly. But I only do it early and late. 

Fort Morgan area is better because of less people but it also seems to have more fish. That's where we stay when we come down for vacation each year now. It's much more relaxing.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

At Navarre I found that by an hour after dawn there were too many beach tunas to safely fly fish. Then the beach always had too many beach walkers even after dark. I did drive west past all the condos etc and found some quiet beach to walk. I have been all the way to ft. Perkins before the beach road was washed out. I would assume that the road has since been repaired. I have never been west of Perkins.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Pickens can be on fire. I'm going out either tomorrow or Friday. Over on big lagoon there's a solid flats. No need to drive all the way to gulf shores. When we duck hunt over there we always see reds specks black drums and sheepshead in the grass. Reds and trout tend to be a year round thing.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

GOLD. Gulf and Bay side.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Now wait a minute freediver! I thought you were duck hunting (and seeing reds) over there in the ICW across from that launch at Baltimore Beach. :thumbup:

Just messing with you. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I hunt east of Portofino on the icw more than big lagoon. Depends on the winds. I'll tell you what I'll always have a redfish rig with me in the duck boat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

You are the man! We need to go sometime. I'd love to pole you and let you catch those reds on a fly.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I'm going tomorrow. I'm looking to just wade a common flat first then maybe go to my duck spot and wade


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Little Lagoon at nite 1/2 mi. either side of the pass southshore..

Small#6-8 white streamers to match the glass minnows.. Lots of specks and reds in the docklites.When they're poppin can be fish in a barrel.. G/L


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Doc, I'll sure keep that in mind. Looks easy enough to find. I assume there is public access. :thumbsup:


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

If your in a yak you can put in at the pass-- there's free parking and a short drag to the H20..

Or there's a public ramp on the northshore and 1/2 mi across.. The brighter lites seem best but keep movin and cast to the outside of the lite and strip thru usin long leaders 12-15 ft and flouro tippet. Fast action for big specks...


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I do have a yak but it is too heavy for this fat old man to car top. I haul it in the back of my S-10 pu and it is all I want to do to do that. The wife would not even consider riding down they in the PU. Yea, I would love to have my yak down there. Believe me these ain't the Golden Years.


----------

